# unmentionables



## cdestroyer (Apr 17, 2021)

I have stated military things in different channels here, but the last couple of years of my naval postings are so guarded secrets that even now years later I should not reveal, dealing with a certain class of weapon and particular type of vessel and to keep from having somebody chance upon my postings I remain silent....


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 17, 2021)

"certain class of weapon and particular type of vessel"

  Certain class of weapon, Biowarfare.  
  Particular type of vessel, Virus.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 17, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> even now years later I should not reveal


Yes, how can we keep track of what's been declassified.  I assume everything I could not reveal is no longer secret (even if I could remember it, which I can't anymore thank goodness).  I had a friend that worked at the NSA and I was always so impressed that she would talk about her work apparently confident that she wasn't being too revealing.


----------



## Irwin (Apr 17, 2021)

I've worked on two military projects—the first one back in the '90s and the other in the mid 2000s, and even though what the projects were for is now public knowledge, I'm still not permitted to talk about them. But you can get an idea from my avatar. (Just kidding.   )


----------



## Gaer (Apr 17, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> I have stated military things in different channels here, but the last couple of years of my naval postings are so guarded secrets that even now years later I should not reveal, dealing with a certain class of weapon and particular type of vessel and to keep from having somebody chance upon my postings I remain silent....


You're bitin the bit to tell us something important.  What is it?
Hey, i grew up in Miles City.  Where are you at?


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 17, 2021)

The last thing one should do is tell everybody you have a secret that you can't tell them.  

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 17, 2021)

Gaer said:


> You're bitin the bit to tell us something important.  What is it?
> Hey, i grew up in Miles City.  Where are you at?


I really enjoyed Miles City the times I have been there.

Tony


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 17, 2021)

big bang type,,,,,virus and biowarfare?, got a good imagination there with that one...... miles city is on the other side of the state....


----------



## old medic (Apr 18, 2021)

You may know my Uncle... he was dumb enough to work on a boat that sank on purpose...
retired to work at a power plant with the same power plant.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 19, 2021)

> You may know my Uncle... he was dumb enough to work on a boat that sank on purpose...
> retired to work at a power plant with the same power plant


yup you got it


----------



## old medic (Apr 19, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> yup you got it


Thank you SIR....


----------

